# Sistema Schnittstelle



## Elektriko (15 April 2022)

Hallo,

Herstellung von einer Maschine mit einem Aggregat (das Aggregat hat eine Einbauerklärung)

Wie berechnet ihr die Schnittstelle in Sistema? 

Was denkt ihr darüber bzw. wie löst ihr das?

Frohe Ostern


----------



## s_kraut (15 April 2022)

Nur die potentialfrei geschalteten Schaltkontakte bis zur Klemme.
Kabel, Verlegeart, Auswertung und Reaktion habe ich nicht in der Hand...
edit: wenn du ein Teilsystem lieferst. Wenn du das Gesamtsystem bewerten möchtest, dann geht es ins Detail auch jenseits der Schnittstelle.


----------



## Tommi (16 April 2022)

Hallo,

wenn Du GU bist, musst Du die gesamte SIFU bewerten, es sei denn, der Unterlieferant nennt Dir
in seiner Montageanleitung einen PL für sein Aggregat.
Aber selbst dann musst Du eine komplette Betrachtung machen, das Aggregat weiß ja nicht,
wie häufig die Exposition ist.


----------



## Tommi (16 April 2022)

Ach ja, Frohe Ostern


----------



## Blockmove (16 April 2022)

Die Frage lässt sich doch überhaupt nicht pauschal beantworten.
Eine Schnittstelle kann auf verschiedene Art und Weise ausgeführt sein.
Man setzt sich am besten bei der Konstruktionsdurchsprache zusammen und legt die Erfordernisse gemeinsam fest.
Dann kann man sich auch schon Gedanken über die Sistema machen.

Schönes (negatives) Beispiel:
Bei einer der letzten Anlagen war eine Abschaltung nach PLe erforderlich.
In die Anlage wurde ein Robi integriert. Tja der Not-Halt von Kuka hat aber nur PLd.
Da wird die Sistema-Berechnung schwierig und du kannst schauen, wie du aus der Nummer rauskommst.


----------



## Elektriko (16 April 2022)

Tommi schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> wenn Du GU bist, musst Du die gesamte SIFU bewerten, es sei denn, der Unterlieferant nennt Dir
> in seiner Montageanleitung einen PL für sein Aggregat.
> ...



PL in der Montageanleitung?


----------



## Elektriko (16 April 2022)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Die Frage lässt sich doch überhaupt nicht pauschal beantworten.
> .
> 
> Schönes (negatives) Beispiel:
> ...



Du hast recht, pauschal kann man diese Frage nicht antworten. Meine Idee war Erfahrungen/Meinungen zu teilen.

Ich arbeite auch oft mit Kuka. Wie habt ihr es gelöst? Wie habt ihr ein PLe für den Kuka bekommen?

Gruß


----------



## rostiger Nagel (16 April 2022)

Warst du nicht der, der an der Doku sparen wollte?



Elektriko schrieb:


> Guten Morgen,
> muss den E-Plan bzw. Stückliste mit der Maschine/Anlage geliefert werden? Ich glaube nicht, aber bin nicht 100% sicher (Dokumentation mit der Info wäre es sehr hilfreich)
> Danke
> Gruß


----------



## Elektriko (16 April 2022)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Warst du nicht der, der an der Doku sparen wollte?



🤣nein! Du hast es falsch interpretiert, ich spare nicht, ich bin einfach ein Mitarbeiter und möchte mit euch Gedanken/Zweifel teilen 😉


----------



## rostiger Nagel (16 April 2022)

Dann hast du ja für deinen anderen Thread die Antwort, 
in euren Hause.


----------



## Elektriko (16 April 2022)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Dann hast du ja für deinen anderen Thread die Antwort,
> in euren Hause.



Wir haben eine Maschine gekauft, und wir haben kein Stromlaufplan bekommen. Welche Antwort habe ich in unserem Haus???
Bitte den Post nicht kaputt machen. Hier geht um Sistema und Aggregat Schnittstellen


----------



## Elektriko (16 April 2022)

Tommi schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> der Unterlieferant nennt Dir
> in seiner Montageanleitung einen PL für sein Aggregat.



Dieser Satz finde ich sehr interessant.  Wenn jede unvollständige Maschine mit einem PL in der Montageanleitung kommt, wäre es super.

Muss immer so sein?


----------



## s_kraut (16 April 2022)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Die Frage lässt sich doch überhaupt nicht pauschal beantworten.
> Eine Schnittstelle kann auf verschiedene Art und Weise ausgeführt sein.
> Man setzt sich am besten bei der Konstruktionsdurchsprache zusammen und legt die Erfordernisse gemeinsam fest.
> Dann kann man sich auch schon Gedanken über die Sistema machen.
> ...


Klingt spannend! Und wie kommt ihr aus der Nummer raus?
edit: Not-Halt >PLd halte ich eh für fragwürdig, wie kommt man auf sowas?


----------



## Tommi (16 April 2022)

Elektriko schrieb:


> Dieser Satz finde ich sehr interessant.  Wenn jede unvollständige Maschine mit einem PL in der Montageanleitung kommt, wäre es super.
> 
> Muss immer so sein?


das wird wohl eher die absolute Ausnahme sein...
ich persönlich kann mich nicht erinnern, dass das jemand macht.


----------



## Elektriko (16 April 2022)

Tommi schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> der Unterlieferant nennt Dir
> in seiner Montageanleitung einen PL für sein Aggregat.



Hallo Tommi, Ich habe es von diesem Satz interpretiert,aber ich kenne auch keine Montageanleitung mit einem PL drin.


----------



## stevenn (19 April 2022)

wir fangen vor der Konstruktion mit der RBU an und stellen fest, das evtl ein PL d für Not-Halt notwendig ist. In diesem Fall schreiben wir dem Lieferanten des Aggregats( falls dieses in die Sicherheitsfunktion mit eingebunden ist) eine Abschaltung mit mindestens PL d für Not-Halt vor. Meine Sistemaberechnung endet dann bei dem Schalten des Safetyrelais des Aggregats.
Als Beispiel Not-Halt Taster - SafetySPS - Safetyrelais(Aggregat)


----------



## Elektriko (19 April 2022)

stevenn schrieb:


> wir fangen vor der Konstruktion mit der RBU an und stellen fest, das evtl ein PL d für Not-Halt notwendig ist. In diesem Fall schreiben wir dem Lieferanten des Aggregats( falls dieses in die Sicherheitsfunktion mit eingebunden ist) eine Abschaltung mit mindestens PL d für Not-Halt vor. Meine Sistemaberechnung endet dann bei dem Schalten des Safetyrelais des Aggregats.
> Als Beispiel Not-Halt Taster - SafetySPS - Safetyrelais(Aggregat)


Danke @stevenn, ich habe bis Logik der Maschine gedacht, aber ist auch sinnvoll die Logik des Aggregats zu betrachten
Gruß


----------



## Blockmove (19 April 2022)

s_kraut schrieb:


> Klingt spannend! Und wie kommt ihr aus der Nummer raus?
> edit: Not-Halt >PLd halte ich eh für fragwürdig, wie kommt man auf sowas?



Wie kommt man raus:
Wie immer ... Wenn's (T)echnisch nicht geht, dann brauchst du etwas (Organisatorisches) oder (P)ersonelles.
TOP-Prinzip eben. Im konkretem Fall:
Der Kuka Not-Halt ist am Smartpad. Steckt es in der Halterung, ist er abgedeckt.
Also Bedienung nur durch geschultes Personal -> Hinweis in der BA.

Not-Halt PLd.
Naja der notwendige PL eines Not-Halt führt gerne zu Diskussionen.
Letztlich ist's mir bei Einsatz einer F-Steuerung egal. Zweikanalig führen wir ihn sowieso aus.
Der Rest ist dann Software.
Ist ein Zutritt in die Anlage über Lichtvorhänge möglich und ist die Anlage zudem unübersichtlich, dann nehme ich für den Not-Halt eben den höchsten erforderlichen PL der Anlage an und hab dann keine Folgediskussionen.


----------



## MasterOhh (19 April 2022)

Da der Not-Halt sowie niemals als alleinige Maßnahme stehen darf sondern immer nur eine ergänzende SiFu ist, sehe den PLd da nicht so kritisch. Wenn der PLr  "e" ist, muss es vor dem Not-Halt ja noch mindestens eine andere Maßnahme zur Risikominderung geben, die den PLr dann entsprechend reduziert.


----------



## H2CO3 (22 April 2022)

Elektriko schrieb:


> Hallo Tommi, Ich habe es von diesem Satz interpretiert,aber ich kenne auch keine Montageanleitung mit einem PL drin.


Das kommt wohl auf die Art der "Teilmaschine" an. 
Ich gebe das bei unseren Teilmaschinen immer an, sofern vorhanden.


----------



## Elektriko (22 April 2022)

H2CO3 schrieb:


> Das kommt wohl auf die Art der "Teilmaschine" an.
> Ich gebe das bei unseren Teilmaschinen immer an, sofern vorhanden.


das ist super  Ich habe es leider noch nicht gesehen


----------

